# sleeping issues..:/



## iloveroxy09 (Apr 13, 2008)

well i usually have school in the morning..and i go to bed around 10-11 and so does my puppy roxy..but at around 12-4 in the morning she'll start crying cause she has to pee. i bring her to her pad and she does the deed but then she refuses to go back in her cage and she'll start crying in the cage and start biting it so i have to bring her to sleep in my bed because she'll sleep there. it takes her a while though. but its annoying and i loose sleep. any advise on what i can do? :huh:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

If you keep bringing her to your bed when she crying and biting, she's going to learn that by doing that, she's going to get her way with things. You have to ignore her. It's so hard to do, I know, but Coby used to cry all the time whenever we locked him up somewhere, whether it be another room or in his playpen. My parents couldn't stand hearing him sound so pitiful and getting lack of sleep, so they would always wake up to go comfort him and let him out. That certainly wasn't helping the situation because he would do it every time. I lectured my parents about that and so one day we left Coby to cry for 1.5 hours straight. There was no pause in between, he just kept crying and crying and crying, but after 1.5 hours, he stopped, I think he finally realized we weren't letting him out and was really tired from crying. Needless to say, after that experience, he never cries about anything anymore! He realized crying will not do anything, and instead by being quiet, he was being a good boy and would be let out. So, even if it's really hard, just ignore her. She has to learn the hard way. 

Also, do you have her in a crate? If so, maybe you can raise it up to a level where she can see you. That usually helps comfort them and may be less fussy about being in there at night.

good luck!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Set your alarm and wake her up to potty. Then back in the crate and ignore her.


----------



## iloveroxy09 (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks for the advise :biggrin: its gonna be hard to ignore her crying. i feel bad lol. but im gonna have to do it now then. thank you!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with her sleeping with you if you want her to and you think she won't pee on the bed--Perri was crated the first two weeks and then moved to the bed with me, even before he was potty completely potty trained. I would stil have to get up and take him out a lot, but I knew he wouldn't pee on the bed and he didn't. But Carol is right that if you want her in her crate then you can't have her on the bed when she cries.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

You need to decide if you want her to sleep in the crate or on the bed. My Bianca slept in her play penn for the first 6 months and then started to come onto our bed. Personally it didn't bother me so thats where she sleeps now. She's never had an accident on the bed. As long as it doesn't bother you that she's sleeping on your bed, I don't see the big deal, but you need to decide which is best for you and stick to it otherwise you'll just confuse her.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i'm like roxy~ all 4 babies sleep with us on the bed. i have been drinking a lot of water lately so i wake up in the middle of the night and go potty. then after i potty sometimes i bug the furkids by kissing them or snuggling with them. they ignore me so i just go back to sleep. there are some rare times when the girls wake up and play with me for a bit. but overall they ignore me and i go back to sleep quickly. but take jmm's advice! i agree with her.


----------

